
A new way of blogging about Prolog - jweir
http://blog.klipse.tech/prolog/2019/01/01/blog-prolog.html
======
tluyben2
I wish more people would blog about Prolog; hope this helps. Prolog was my
second _real_ love (after z80 asm) but I have never quite found a reason to
use it for paid work.

------
yesenadam
Well, that looks very cool! My contribution: "the amazing tau-prolog, a Prolog
interperter in Javascript" contains a spelling mistake. And why the close
bracket in the first sentence?)

